
Show HN: How to ensure code quality of Vue.js app - wschoi
https://deepscan.io/docs/rules/#vue
======
wschoi
Hi. DeepScan is a static analyzer that understands the execution and data flow
of JavaScript programs.

It has dedicated rules for Vue.js app. For example, an uninitialized property
of Vue instance is detected as follows:

    
    
      Vue.component('Hello', {
        template: '<div>Hello</div>',
        methods: {
          log() {
            // VUE_UNINITIALIZED_INSTANCE_PROPERTY alarm:
            //   The '$el' property of a Vue instance is not yet initialized.
            //   Consider not using the property during the execution of 'created()'.
            console.log(this.$el); 
          }
        },
        created() { this.log(); }
      });
    

Also, DeepScan aggressively filters out low impact issues and tries to report
actual code problems. I hope that DeepScan is helpful in ensuring the code
quality of Vue.js app.

